# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > بطولة كأس القارات 2009 >  اس: انظر الى الفراعنة يا بيريز!!

## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

اشادت الصحافة الرياضية الاسبانية يوم الجمعة بالمنتخب المصري بعد فوزه على نظيره الايطالي، بطل العالم، في بطولة كاس القارات الثامنة بجنوب افريقيا، في الوقت الذي المحت فيه ان الفراعنة "يغازلون فلورنتينو بيريز رئيس نادي ريال مدريد".

وذكرت صحيفة "اس" ذائعة الصيت ان الكرة الافريقية، وتحديدا المصرية، عاشت ليلة تاريخية بعد ان تغلب منتخب مصر بقيادة حسن شحاتة على ابطال العالم في لقاء ابهر العالم.

واشارت الصحيفة الى ان لاعبي مصر بعثوا برسالة ضمنية الى رئيس نادي ريال مدريد فلورنتينو بيريز مفادها ان الكرة المصرية اثبتت تفوقها على اشهر لاعبي العالم و"زعزعة الدفاع الحديدي" بقيادة كانافارو قلب دفاع الفريق الملكي السابق وافضل لاعب في العالم عام 2006.

وجاء عنوان المقال الافتتاحي للصحيفة "انظر الينا فلورنتينو".

----------


## The Gentle Man

انا مش فاهم هالحركه ليش
شو بدهم يعني
بدهم لعيبة منتخب مصر يلعبو بريال مدريد
ليش لأ
بنرحب فيهم 
ويا حيالله فيهم


يسلموا زيكو

----------

